# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Couer d'Alene, Idaho with Capt .Jean

## JEK



----------


## andynap

Hey nice- chilly tho- always in Idaho. Gone fishing???

----------


## JEK

Boat to the golf course.

http://gallery.me.com/gnik#100750

----------


## amyb

John,every day you remind me more of James Bond!

----------


## andynap

Warn me when you say stuff like that-

----------


## MIke R

beautiful boat...

----------


## JEK

John Elway had a 40 footer made for him by the same company. He also has a big house on the lake and is an investor in a couple of projects in the area.

----------


## GramChop

hey...cap'n pops!  looks like a fun time!

----------


## Jeanette

I like your wavy, wind-swept hair. That's my new look, too. Saves tons of time on blowdrying every morning.  :-)

----------

